

Curing Dopamine Addiction To Stay More Productive - dmitrydragilev
https://medium.com/better-humans/c77d0824a385

======
collin128
Great post!

I found that switching to the new Gmail folders/tabs layout is helping me stay
off email so much.

Essentially, it reduces the times that I'm notified by my phone/laptop for new
email by sticking non-essential emails into various folders and essential
emails into my primary inbox.

Notifications are only enabled for my primary inbox and it has reduced my
email interruptions by 80%.

